

The birth of AJAX – an amazing story - sayemm
http://techtracer.com/2007/03/12/the-birth-of-ajax-an-amazing-story/

======
forgotusername
Crappy revisionist article, XMLHttpRequest was in Mozilla since at least 2000
(see <https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=22942> ).. the notion that
nobody used it until Gmail in 2004 is just dumb.

Perhaps Gmail was the first polished & popular example, but the techniques the
AJAX retronym refers to were already in widespread use by then.

------
roadnottaken
Horribly written.

